# Solved: Adding option 60 to DHCP issue



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys,

I've had to add option 60 to my DHCP servers to enable PXE booting. I added the option using the netsh commands and was successful in doing so. However I've noticed that when I open up the DHCP snap in from my workstation and connect to the DHCP servers option 60 appears as unknown yet if I login to the servers and open up the snap in the option appears without any errors. I've confirmed everything works I'm just curious if anyone knows why this is happening?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have a deployment server in your envoronment?


----------



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

I solved the problem I just needed to close the snap in and open it again. Thanks for the help.


----------

